
What are the best tools for identifying the hottest startups? - markhall
Compiling a list: What are the best tools for identifying&#x2F;tracking the hottest startups? (beyond Angellist, Mattermark, ProductHunt...)?
======
brothe2000
Read a ton of different sites and then mentally filter for hype.

Also, depends on what you are looking for. If you want to work at a "hot"
startup, by the time you heard of them you are probably out of the really good
equity opportunity.

If you just want to know what's is up and coming then I would focus on
developer user groups and code sites where people will share examples of their
work. A lot of startups start out as "hey, I built this this cool little
thing..." and then grow based on word of mouth and social use.

------
thomasmeagher
I love PH, but I'm not so sure that's a good indicator of the hottest
startups. A good amount of the hunts are just standalone products with no
business around them.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Depends on what you mean by 'hottest' really. Newest? Fastest growing? Most
novel? Most cutting-edge? Most recently funded? Other?

~~~
cheald
"Located in areas with the highest average temperature"?

~~~
Mimu
Probably startups with the hottest funders.

------
JSeymourATL
Sorting profiles for current Founder/Co-Founder titles on Linkedin yields some
interesting gems.

------
bitonomics
Isn't that what TechCrunch is for? [joke]

